# Umfrage: Auf welchem Betriebssystem spielt Ihr hauptsächlich?



## xashija (25. Januar 2010)

Die Einen schwören auf Microsofts Betriebssysteme, wiederum Andere wollen ihren Mac nicht mehr missen. Habt Ihr bereits auf verschiedenen Betriebssystemen WoW gespielt? Auf welchem System läuft WoW Eurer Meinung nach am besten? Erzählt uns von Euren Erfahrungen und teilt uns mit, auf welchem System Ihr grade spielt.


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

XP!


----------



## Geige (25. Januar 2010)

xp und das wird sich so schnell nicht ändern!


----------



## Berserkerkitten (25. Januar 2010)

7!
Ich habe 7 vor gut einer Woche installiert, nachdem ich mich jahrelang mit Händen und Füßen dagegen gewehrt habe, von XP umzusteigen. Aber was soll ich sagen... endlich wird mein ganzer Arbeitsspeicher erkannt, ich fahre jetzt 64bit, DX10 sieht toll aus und 7 ist nicht annähernd so schlecht, wie ich befürchtet habe. Das ist sogar richtig toll! Meine Spiele laufen bisher problemlos und das auch bedeutend schneller. Ich bin happy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (25. Januar 2010)

XP!!!

So eine Umfrage gab es schonmal in Gott & Welt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutz SuFu xahjia!!!1111!!drölf!1





Spaß :<


----------



## painschkes (25. Januar 2010)

_Mac OSX 10.6 (Snow Leopard) / Vista Home Premium 64bit _


----------



## Shredder87 (25. Januar 2010)

Windows 7(64Bit).

XP ist das Dienstälteste MS OS und man sollte es langsam aber sicher zu Grabe tragen. Im übrigen fand ich Vista auch super, spätestens ab SP1 waren die gröbsten Macken raus.


----------



## sogynm (25. Januar 2010)

mac (mac book pro g4 schon paar jahre alt^^)


----------



## DiDibew (25. Januar 2010)

Auch Windows 7 (64 Bit)

Die meisten XP Leute trauen sich einfach nichts neues...


----------



## Shredder87 (25. Januar 2010)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Auch Windows 7 (64 Bit)
> 
> Die meisten XP Leute trauen sich einfach nichts neues...



So formulieren wollte ich das zwar nicht aber im Grunde hast du recht. Aber es dauert nicht lange mehr das die XP Fanboy's auf der Matte stehen und uns erzählen wie schlecht doch alles bei Vista und 7 ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (25. Januar 2010)

Windows 7 (64bit) kann mich nicht beschweren leuft alles top.


----------



## ThoWeib (25. Januar 2010)

Zur Zeit spiele ich auf Vista, das war auf meiner aktuellen Büchse vorinstalliert.

Vorher war's XP. Das war auf der Büchse damals vorinstalliert.

Ich habe keine besonderen OS-Leidenschaften, dieweil ich spielen möchte, nicht mich nur zum Selbstzweck mit einem OS beschäftigen.


----------



## Bassfreak (25. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar Mac OS!


----------



## cortez338 (25. Januar 2010)

Windows 7 (64Bit) läuft besser als mit XP


----------



## sylrana (25. Januar 2010)

xp geht doch nur bos 2GB ram oder?


----------



## Arosk (25. Januar 2010)

sylrana schrieb:


> xp geht doch nur bos 2GB ram oder?



Jedes Windows in der 32 Bit Version nimmt nur 3.250 MB Arbeitsspeicher. 64 nimmt dann irgendwas mit 16 oder 64? k.A. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (25. Januar 2010)

Max OS X version 10.5.8
Früher hab ich auf einem XP gespielt und der war  nach einem halben Jahr total fertig und da mein Vater auf Mac schwört hab ich mir auch einen geholt und bin damit um einiges mehr zufrieden als mit XP.
Ein Kumpel hat zwar jetzt Windows 7 aber das kann Mac auch nicht das Wasser reichen. 
Und einen XP der totaler Schrott ist und nur zum Spielen benutz wird und nicht fürs I-Net


----------



## erwo (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

gilt die Umfrage nur für das Unterschichten-MMO?

Oder auch aktuelle Spiele?


Habe Vista und recht zufrieden damit, Vista war halt
das erste MS OS was gescheit 64 Bit konnte.

Zwischen Vista und 7 gibts imho kaum Unterschiede,
auch wenn 7 einen tick schlanker ist...


Zum Zocken gehen beide aber Problemlos... Nur zum
arbyten nehm ich denn ein Unix... Da ist Windows nid
so gut geeignet, maximal in einer VM falls man es mal
braucht.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Klos1 (25. Januar 2010)

erwo schrieb:


> arbyten



Du programmierst zu viel, kann das sein?

Vista ist übrigens die Beta von Windows 7. Das klang zumindest aus einen Interview eines Microsoft-Mitarbeiters so raus, für mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denmaru (25. Januar 2010)

MacOS X 10.6.

Und nicht vergessen, ich lache immer laut über die ganzen Windows-Probleme der Leute.


----------



## Takvoriana (25. Januar 2010)

Denmaru schrieb:


> MacOS X 10.6.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen, ich lache immer laut über die ganzen Windows-Probleme der Leute.



Wer MacOS nutzt ist nur zu feige, sich den Windowsproblemen zu stellen :-)

Ich nutze Windows7 :-)


----------



## Liiu (25. Januar 2010)

Windows 7.

Bin gleich zum Start von Windows 7 darauf umgestiegen und habe mein reichlich angestaubes XP zu Grabe getragen (R.I.P.).


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. Januar 2010)

windows 7 läuft besser als vista (WoW)


----------



## Soramac (25. Januar 2010)

Denmaru schrieb:


> MacOS X 10.6.
> 
> Und nicht vergessen, ich lache immer laut über die ganzen Windows-Probleme der Leute.



Besser kann man es nicht unterschreiben , oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheManWithTheHat (25. Januar 2010)

Zum arbeiten und zocken nehm ich meistens ubuntu Linux ... WoW läuft unter Wine ganz pasabel. Muss mir nur noch ein wenig RAM zulegen dann klappt das auch mit dem raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und hoffentlich gibts bald mal Ventrilo für Linux, dann bin ich wunschlos glücklich und kann meine Windows XP Installation endlich löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kackbuhn (25. Januar 2010)

Momentan noch auf XP, bin auch jahrelang damit zurecht gekommen und nie Probleme gehabt.
Werd aber aufgrund dessen, dass ich mir einen neuen PC zusammenbastel auch W7 mal ausprobieren.


----------



## seppix@seppix (25. Januar 2010)

Ich hab XP und bleib dabei, nicht weil W7 schlecht ist, es sol ja sogar besser sein, sondern weil ich keinen Sinn darin sehe ein gut funktionierendes  XP durch ein teures W7 auszutauschen.

Solang XP vernünftig läuft bleib ich dabei, sobald es Macken hat kauf ich W7


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2010)

DiDibew schrieb:


> Die meisten XP Leute trauen sich einfach nichts neues...



Nenn mir nur einen guten Grund, warum ich auf einem 5 Jahre alten Rechner Windows 7 draufmachen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Ich darf geld ausgeben
- Ich darf neu partitionieren
- Ich darf mich darüber freuen, dass es weniger scheisse läuft als mit Vista aber schlechter als mit Xp



Denmaru schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen, ich lache immer laut über die ganzen Windows-Probleme der Leute.


Das ist schön, geht mir bei den Apple Fanbois ähnlich.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (25. Januar 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nenn mir nur einen guten Grund, warum ich auf einem 5 Jahre alten Rechner Windows 7 draufmachen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hihi, DAFÜR gibt es keinen Grund.
In Punkto Apple Fanboys stimm ich dir zu, soll mal einer was über Microsoft sagen, Apple ist nicht weniger schlimm.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Januar 2010)

Ähh...Apple ist tausendmal schlimmer. Gegen diese Firmenpolitik ist Microsoft heilig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was an dem Betriebssystem so toll sein soll, will sich mir auch nicht erschließen. Die Hälfte aller Sachen, die ich so mache, müsste ich eh wieder Windows installieren.


----------



## floppydrive (26. Januar 2010)

Auf meinem Stand PC läuft Windows 7 Professional 64 bit 

Auf dem Notebook Xubuntu 9.10, da dort die Perfomance besser ist als mit Win XP/Vista/7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (26. Januar 2010)

auf dem desktop-pc läuft windows 7 ultimate 64 bit und auf dem laptop windows 7 home auch 64 bit. bin mehr als zufrieden damit.


----------



## Ultimo01 (26. Januar 2010)

Ich Spiele Auf XP
-Leider- Muss man dazu sagen, Mein Pc Wäre Windows 7 Ready, ABER mein Motherboard... DIe haben noch Kein Treiber für Windows 7 Draußen... Sobald er Draußen ist... Hol ich mir Windows 7...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Januar 2010)

Windows 7 natürlich^^


----------



## HMC-Pretender (26. Januar 2010)

Schon eine ganze Menge Windows 7 - hätte gedacht, dass XP noch vorn liegt, bin selber gerade am Umsteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (26. Januar 2010)

sagt mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 umfrage wegen PvE oder PvP jetzt die umfrage nach dem betriebssystem..bald kommt ne frage wegen der hardware ... oder ob uns grafik oder gameplay wichtiger ist 
plant buffed ein eigenes MMO? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (26. Januar 2010)

Nur, weil  man sich einfach nicht traut, ein neues Betriebssystem kennen zulernen, macht man es auch nicht scheiße. Ich schreibe auch net im Forum, wenn jemand sagt, oh man... Windows lässt sich nicht installieren und sag dazu: Haha, hol dir ein Mac , ist viel besser... 

Und kennen lernen bedeutet nicht, einmal startet, kurz rumdrücken und das wars. Ich glaube mit Sicherheit nicht, das ihr das Betriebssystem sooo scheiße findet.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Januar 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nur, weil man sich einfach nicht traut, ein neues Betriebssystem kennen zulernen, macht man es auch nicht scheiße. Ich schreibe auch net im Forum, wenn jemand sagt, oh man... Windows lässt sich nicht installieren und sag dazu: Haha, hol dir ein Mac , ist viel besser...
> 
> Und kennen lernen bedeutet nicht, einmal startet, kurz rumdrücken und das wars. Ich glaube mit Sicherheit nicht, das ihr das Betriebssystem sooo scheiße findet.



Ich spreche hier mal stellvertretend für alle Mitglieder der Apple-Hassfraktion. Wir verweigern uns allein aus ethischen Gründen den Produkten dieser mehr als fragwürdigen Firma.
Im Endeffekt ist es das gleiche, wie wenn sich spezielle Religionsgruppen aus Überzeugung dazu entschieden haben, kein Schweinefleisch zu essen. Nur das sich ein Schweinebraten mit sehr vielen weiteren Nahrungsmitteln adaptieren lässt.
Ich kann mir einen Salat dazu machen, Knödel, Nudeln und noch vieles mehr. Bei Apple sieht es da ein bisschen anders aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Ansonsten bin ich jedem OS gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Ich denke, es gibt auch kaum was, womit ich nicht schon gearbeitet hätte. Sogar FreeBSD musste ich mir schon antun.


----------



## erwo (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,


Klos schrieb:


> Ich spreche hier mal stellvertretend für alle Mitglieder der Apple-Hassfraktion. Wir verweigern uns allein aus ethischen Gründen den Produkten dieser mehr als fragwürdigen Firma.
> Achja: Ansonsten bin ich jedem OS gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Ich denke, es gibt auch kaum was, womit ich nicht schon gearbeitet hätte. Sogar FreeBSD musste ich mir schon antun.



Der letzte Satz hat mich zum Posting animiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also zuerst Apple: Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Apple Fan... Wirklich nicht. - Dennoch ist
OSX Windows deutlich überlegen. - Im Bereich Bedienbarkeit ist es einfacher und rock
solid, im Bereich erweiterte Bedienbarkeit ist es ein relativ gut funktionierendes Unix
mit allen Vorteilen aus der Ecke, da kann Windows nicht ansatzweise mithalten, rein
technisch gesehen.

Apple Computer und Software sind dafür teurer, in eines Satz verpackt:
Wer keinen Bock hat sich mit Computern zu beschäftigen, aber Computer benutzen
möchte ist mit Apple besser dran, wer auch mal ein wenig basteln will und sich drüber
freut etwas Geld gespart zu haben wird mit Windows besser dran sein. - alles für
typische Heimanwendungen...


Ansonsten für Apple spricht das sie sich stark im Bereich Opensource engagieren,
und das durchaus auch wirklich grundlegend, MS hat da nix zu bieten...
Bereich Forschung von Programmiersprachen z.B. - MS klaute für sein c# einfach
bei Java und das Dot Net Konzept ist ja nun auch nicht grade neu vom Prinzip her.

Apple hat rigiros Forschung in dem Bereich Bezahlt, dylan und was nicht alles gerade
im Bereich der funktionalen PS rausgekommen ist... Oder Projekte wie LLVM - Apple
VERSUCHT wirklich sich an der aktuellen Weiterentwicklung der Technologien einzusetzen
und auch mal was zu bezahlen, MS macht das fast garnicht, die klauen nur und
bauen möglichst inkompatible Produkte draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Zocken nehm ich dennoch Vista statt nem MAC, aber halt mal ein Gruss
an alle MAC - User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit FreeBSD arbeite ich auf dem Desktop seit glaube mittlerweile > 12 Jahren^^
Ich will das hier niemendem "Zur Nachahmung empfehlen" - aber es gibt diesses
OS nicht umsonst noch immer - einmal daran gewöhnt sind die Möglichkeiten enorm
und es ist auf jeden Fall genauso Zeitgemäss wie vor 10 Jahren, und in so manchem
Einsatzgebiet immer noch effektiver als alle verfügbaren Windows Versionen zusammen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Klos1 (27. Januar 2010)

FreeBSD rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfangs hat es mich nur genervt. Musste mich damit rumschlagen, als wir damals Load-Balancing für unsere Webfarm eingerichtet haben.

Und C# hat zwar von Sun geklaut, trotzdem haben sie es auch an einigen Stellen sinnvoll erweitert. Und es ist ja nicht so, daß Sun nicht klauen würde. Ich sage nur Stichwort "Generics".
Properties wirst du bestimmt auch bald in Java sehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es legitim, ein gutes Konzept zu adaptieren und sinnvoll zu erweitern, anstatt das Rad zwanghaft neu zu erfinden.


----------



## mommel (27. Januar 2010)

Auf meinem PC und NB nutze ich Windows Win7 64bit und mitlerweile seltenst auch mal Leopard da für Apple's Os die Spiele einfach nicht direkt portiert werden.
Auf dem Mac meiner Freundin läuft dauerhaft SnowLeo weil sie ja eh nur Wow spielt, auch wenn es bei ihr per Bootcamp XP besser lief als unter OSX


----------



## erwo (27. Januar 2010)

Hi,


Klos schrieb:


> FreeBSD rockt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Finde ich auch. Ebenso OpenBSD - für jedes Problem das richtige Werkzeug, und es gibt einige
Probleme wo diese Betriebssysteme einfach klasse sind.

Man betrachte z.B. pf mit einem der potentiellen Gegenspielern: Cisco PIX.
Hier liegen imho Welten dazwischen... Bei IPSec und BGB, Carp statt vrrp etc.
Sind die einfach Number One 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Und C# hat zwar von Sun geklaut, trotzdem haben sie es auch an einigen Stellen sinnvoll erweitert. Und es ist ja nicht so, daß Sun nicht klauen würde. Ich sage nur Stichwort "Generics".
> Properties wirst du bestimmt auch bald in Java sehen. Meiner Meinung nach ist es legitim, ein gutes Konzept zu adaptieren und sinnvoll zu erweitern, anstatt das Rad zwanghaft neu zu erfinden.



Das einer vom anderen Klaut ist recht und billig, das ist voll ok.

Was ich nicht OK finde ist es allerdings Wenn Firma A (in dem Fall SUN)
die ganze Arbeit macht und es der Öffentlichkeit auch weitgehend zur
Verfügung stellt, Firma B aber nur alles klaut, selbst aber nur wenig neues
hinzufügt.

MS hat sicher nicht nur bei Sun geklaut... Sondern auch bei anderen halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wirklich mal selbst bisschen was in Grundlagenforschung zu investieren
oder auch nur die neuen Dinge welche hinzugefügt wurden der Öffentlichkeit
gescheit dokumentiert etc. bereitzustellen... Da hat MS sich doch sehr
geweigert...

Das rächte sich mit einem stetig sinkendem Marktanteil.

Mittlerweile hat man etwas dazugelernt, aber "zufrieden" bin ich mit MS
noch immer nicht.


Doof sind sie aber nicht, z.B. nicht so doof ihre eigenen Produkte einzusetzen,
z.B. Exchange, der Weltweit grösste Freemail anbieter ist ja Hotmail, so weit
mir bekannt ist benutzen die aber dort als Mailer Unix + Sendmail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Lustiges Detail!:
Der C# Compiler hiess damals irgendwie rotor oder propeller oder so, das
Ding gab es nativ am Anfang für FreeBSD und für Windows, imho war die
FreeBSD Version am Anfang sogar immer aktueller, es sah fast so aus als
ob sie den Compiler unter FreeBSD entwickelt hatten^^

Nunja, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... Evtl. machen sie ja doch mal mit
Singular und einigen anderen Dingen einen weiteren Wurf, ist ja nicht so das
die Research Abteilung von MS völlig auf den Kopf gefallen wäre...

Und evtl. werden sie noch ein wenig offener, genügend Beispiele das es eben
DOCH funktioniert (ORACLE, IBM, Citrix etc. pp.) gibt es ja nun genügend.

Wünschenswert wäre es... Wir wollen doch alle das es einfacher, stabiler
und vor allem Funktionsreicher wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Razuul (1. Februar 2010)

Kurz und knapp ich hab beides.

Meine Frau besitzt einen IMac und ich habe einen Windows Rechner mit Win7.

Blasc funzt aber wo ist die Blasc Mac version auf die wir schon seit jahren warten ?


----------



## Duko (3. Februar 2010)

Win 7(64) FTW!!!!!!!

nieder mit den xp user noobs!


----------



## .Kabo (3. Februar 2010)

need mac blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Win7, und kann mich nicht beschweren geile performance.


----------



## Ghostdancer (3. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Mac OS X (10.5.8) zufrieden, spielen ist eher Nebensache - den Mac brauch ich zum Arbeiten.
Windows hab ich mir seit 3.11 angetan, Vista hab ich dann nicht mehr mitgemacht. Win 7 scheint dagegen recht brauchbar zu sein.

WoW, EvE Online und Torchlight gibts als OS X Clients, das reicht mir im großen und ganzen.
Win XP (32 Bit) hab ich noch als Bootcamp-Partition installiert - für Freelancer und Hellgate London.


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

schon immer unter Linux (distri ist dabei egal)


----------



## T0bias (4. Februar 2010)

Mac OS X 
Powermac G5
4,5 GB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Icegal (5. Februar 2010)

Mac!
läuft viel besser und mit weniger Latenz als Vista


----------



## sitaliss (8. Februar 2010)

OSX rules


----------



## Sugarwarlock (22. Februar 2010)

Hab auf mac, Linux und windows gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach ist mac zum wow spielen am besten und ich Spiele am liebsten auf dem mac. Hättet ihr sofort Java für Blasc genommen wäre diese Umfrage sinnlos^^


----------



## Arth4ss (22. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt vista,aber wow lief auf XP besser. Ich find vista trozdem für alles andere besser.


----------



## Scharamo (22. Februar 2010)

Vista
Bin einer der wenigen die noch nie mit dem ding Probleme hatte (wenn man den HArdware hunger vergisst)


----------



## Kofineas (22. März 2010)

Win 7 und ich bin total zufrieden, besser als viel besser als vista und sogar als xp, meiner meinung nach.


----------

